# duda puerto paralelo



## orodrig2006 (May 29, 2006)

necesito pasar 1 byte (8 bits) por el puerto paralelo al computador,ya que al convertir una  señal analoga de 5 volts en el conversor ADC0804 en digital quedara 11111111,  pero el puerto paralelo por lo que me han dicho tiene 5 pines para entrada, una forma dicen que es mandar la información en 2 tramos, 
¿hay otra forma de hacerlo o como se hace esto ?
 ¿Existe un programa en VISUAl BASIC para controlar esto?
De antemano, graciass


----------



## alcana (Jun 2, 2006)

El puerto paralelo creo recordar que tiene 3 puertos uno de datos que seguro que es bidireccional y otro de estado y de control. El de datos es de 8 bits.


----------



## MaMu (Jun 2, 2006)

orodrig2006 dijo:
			
		

> necesito pasar 1 byte (8 bits) por el puerto paralelo al computador,ya que al convertir una  señal analoga de 5 volts en el conversor ADC0804 en digital quedara 11111111,  pero el puerto paralelo por lo que me han dicho tiene 5 pines para entrada, una forma dicen que es mandar la información en 2 tramos,
> ¿hay otra forma de hacerlo o como se hace esto ?
> ¿Existe un programa en VISUAl BASIC para controlar esto?
> De antemano, graciass



SHL (and) SHR

o 

SHL (or) SHR

Con corrimientos juntas los 2 tramos.

Saludos.


----------

